# Just ordered a new big brake kit



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

from SSBC











I'll be selling my B.A.B.K. (NX2000 brakes) for dirt cheap once I get these and determine that they will fit.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sexay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! let me know about those nx2k brakes


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't know if any other B14 is running them yet.

I'll be sure to let you know when the old brakes are for sale.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> I don't know if any other B14 is running them yet.
> 
> I'll be sure to let you know when the old brakes are for sale.


Ah screw pete let me know I need em. Haha nah I want second dips..they r the ad22?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Sean, just to let you know, Liu got the rears, all I have left is the Altima MC. I decided to stick with my SE-L MC b/c I like having more petal movement.

Anyway, good luck. Never heard of them, but can't wait to see the results. I suggest adding on the Maxima rear discs rather than just the Se-R ones. I've been hearing more and more about them and even I'm considering them to go with my AD22s.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Ah screw pete let me know I need em. Haha nah I want second dips..they r the ad22?


...forget me i dont need them... nismo1997 youv got first dibs :thumbup:
i run my 14in. alloys in the winter and the nx20 dont fit under them.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

For the time being I'll have to stick with the rear drums 

I already decided that I will upgrade to the Maxima rear calipers when I do switch out the rear.

I need to locate an Altima MC to run with the SSBC kit.

Nismo1997, the ones I talked about selling are the ad22's.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sounds very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> For the time being I'll have to stick with the rear drums
> 
> I already decided that I will upgrade to the Maxima rear calipers when I do switch out the rear.
> 
> ...


I have the Alti. MC if you want it.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

How much you asking for the AD22?

Justin, how much for the Alty MC?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> How much you asking for the AD22?
> 
> Justin, how much for the Alty MC?


well, I bought it brand new from Nopi. 97 Altima w/o ABS. It's $65 on there. I'll sell it for $40 shipped, I guess. Keep in mind, it was only used for 4 months.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> How much you asking for the AD22?
> 
> Justin, how much for the Alty MC?


Yo man, get off my Kool Aid! 

Justin, I can get you the cash for the MC as soon as you PM me your address.

Nismo1997, I need to research how much the set up is going for. They don't have many miles on them, and I rebuilt them before I installed them.

Oh, the SSBC kit came in last night. The 12inch rotors are HUGE!!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Oh, the SSBC kit came in last night. The 12inch rotors are HUGE!!


any pics you would care to share? i know we have seen the cat. pics but personal pics are allways so much better.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> any pics you would care to share? i know we have seen the cat. pics but personal pics are allways so much better.


I don't have a digital 
Sam will be able to take a few shots on Saturday, and I'll have them next week.
They say the 12inch rotors will fit behind 17's...I sure hope so.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> They say the 12inch rotors will fit behind 17's...I sure hope so.


Should not be a problem with that at all. Unless the calipers are obnoxiously huge, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

piks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

We took some pics over the weekend.
Sam will format them, and then e-mail them to me.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Some pics....





































with "Ben" for a size comparison...




























I'll get shots of the lines and brackets later...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

holy shit! the $100 adds a nice "PIMP" touch too lol


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks good. You gonna leave the calipers the way they are or powder coat them a certain color?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> with "Ben" for a size comparison...


Ouch. Adding insult to injury for the penniless members of the community (namely me). If I didn't get a raise today, I'd clock you over the head with a mallet.  

*j/k


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

wickedsr20, they are going to be powder coated.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> wickedsr20, they are going to be powder coated.


what color? color match them (white?)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The white is long gone 

They will accent the new color, but they will not have the House of Kolor Kandy that the car is getting.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> The white is long gone
> 
> They will accent the new color, but they will not have the House of Kolor Kandy that the car is getting.


ahhh, im excited :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I checked it out on Saturday, and there is still quite a bit of prep/body work to do before it's primed. 

Looks like I will get it back Mid Feb.

Then I have to put in the new header/exhaust set-up (after I drop the motor back in)
Install the entire interior (new carpet and headunit)
Install the glass
Install the new suspension and brakes...

I have to get it all done by the last week in April to have it ready to show on May 6th.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh  no SERCA 05?

Damn, I never thought you'd change the color.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> oh  no SERCA 05?
> 
> Damn, I never thought you'd change the color.


Yea, I enjoyed the white, but a change was needed.


----------

